# Only for He-111´s lovers.....



## gekho (Dec 2, 2010)

More pics


----------



## gekho (Dec 2, 2010)

More pics


----------



## gekho (Dec 2, 2010)

More pics


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 2, 2010)

Very cool Gekho!!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 2, 2010)

8)


----------



## gekho (Dec 3, 2010)

More Pics


----------



## gekho (Dec 3, 2010)

More Pics


----------



## FlexiBull (Dec 3, 2010)

I remember lying on a beach between Barcelona and Valencia sometime in the '70s when five of these CASAs came low over the coast.
Amazing site. Never realised they had so many.


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 3, 2010)

IMHO, the He-111 is certainly an ugly duckling. However, very nice pics you posted. Thanks


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 3, 2010)

Something wrong with a picture that has an He111 and a Phantom in the same shot....

Great pics...


----------



## The Basket (Dec 3, 2010)

I find the 111 a pleasant enough looking machine.

When was the Phantom picture taken? Was the 111 operational then?

Did the Spanish operate F4s and He 111s???At the same time????


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 3, 2010)

Nice pics

I'm guessing it was an airshow of some type.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 3, 2010)

Phantom looks to be in USAAF markings so must of been at an airshow...

Nice shots!


----------



## imalko (Dec 3, 2010)

FlexiBull said:


> I remember lying on a beach between Barcelona and Valencia sometime in the '70s when five of these CASAs came low over the coast.
> Amazing site. Never realised they had so many.



Can't imagine how it would be like to see in person a group flight of He-111's over 30 years after the end of war. That must have been some experience.


----------



## FlexiBull (Dec 3, 2010)

Imalko - to say the least it was a little spooky. 

I think we were staying at Castellon near Taragona, I guess there must have been a Spanish Airforce base nearby. I was aware of their existence as they were used in the Guy Hamilton film "BoB". I guess it must have been about 1974. 

Ahh......................That's the trouble with nostalgia - it just ain't what it used to be!

Great images by the way and what is interesting is the retention of splinter camouflage on some of those images, I wonder if they were taken around the time of the filming or did the Spanish use the same scheme?


----------



## Airframes (Dec 3, 2010)

It's possible that some were left in the BoB movie scheme, which looks rather worn in the pics. They wore a number of schemes over the years, with the camouflage, as far as I know, being mainly a 'sand' and green pattern, with others in the 'silver' and blue. They were used for training and para-training I believe, and there is one at Duxford, UK, at the moment, little advanced (externally) than it was about 9 years ago, still in the 'sand' scheme.


----------



## Sweb (Dec 6, 2010)

Torrejon AB, Madrid, October 1976. The Spanish blocked the runway with a couple of these to prevent a couple USAF KC-135A tankers from taking off. I was a crew chief on one of the tankers. I didn't mind at all. First time I ever saw the HE-111 with it's engines on up-side down.


----------



## gekho (Dec 8, 2010)

More pics


----------



## gekho (Dec 8, 2010)

More pics


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 8, 2010)

Nice pics!


----------



## gekho (Dec 9, 2010)

More pics


----------



## gekho (Dec 10, 2010)

More pics


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 10, 2010)

What a great collection of He-111 pics. Most of these I've never seen before.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 10, 2010)

Good stuff! Yep, I have seen many of them either Thor.


----------



## gekho (Dec 13, 2010)

More Pics


----------



## gekho (Dec 13, 2010)

More pics


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 13, 2010)

WOW!!! Excellent photos!! Are the craft with the higher exhaust ports using a Merlin engine?


----------



## gekho (Dec 13, 2010)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> WOW!!! Excellent photos!! Are the craft with the higher exhaust ports using a Merlin engine?



I dont know which picture you are talking about, but from the last thread, only the first one has a He-111 with Junkers Jumo engines; the others are fitted with the Merlins.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 13, 2010)

That answers my question sir, thank you.


----------



## gekho (Dec 14, 2010)

More pics


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 14, 2010)

Nice shots!

@Aaron. Spanish He-111's and BF-109's were built under licence with Merlins.


----------



## gekho (Dec 15, 2010)

More pics


----------



## gekho (Dec 15, 2010)

More pics


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 15, 2010)

Good stuff!


----------



## gekho (Dec 16, 2010)

The film required a large number of period aircraft. In September 1965 producers Harry Saltzman and S. Benjamin Fisz contacted former RAF Bomber Command Group Captain Hamish Mahaddie to find the aircraft and arrange their use. Eventually 100 aircraft were employed, called the "35th largest air force in the world". With Mahaddie's help, the producers located 109 Spitfires in the UK, of which 27 were available although only 12 could be made flyable. Mahaddie negotiated use of six Hawker Hurricanes, of which three were flying. The film helped preserve these aircraft, including a rare Spitfire Mk II which had been a gate guardian at RAF Colerne.

During the actual aerial conflict, all RAF Spitfires were Mark I and II. However, only one Mk Ia and one Mk IIa (the latter with a Battle of Britain combat record) could be made airworthy, so the producers have to use seven other different marks, all of them built after the battle. To achieve commonality, the production made some standardised modifications to the Spitfires, including elliptical wingtips, period canopies and other changes. To classic-aircraft fans, they became known as "Mark Haddies" (a play on Grp. Capt. Mahaddie's name). A pair of two-seat trainer Spitfires were camera platforms to achieve realistic aerial footage inside the battle scenes. A rare Hawker Hurricane XII had been restored by Canadian Bob Diemert, who flew the aircraft in the film. Eight non-flying Spitfires and two Hurricanes were set dressing, with one Hurricane able to taxi.

For the German aircraft, the producers assembled 32 CASA 2.111 twin-engined bombers, a Spanish-built version of the German Heinkel He 111H-16. They also found 27 Hispano Aviación HA-1112 M1L 'Buchon' single-engined fighters, a Spanish version of the German Messerschmitt Bf 109. The Buchons were altered to look more like correct Bf 109Es, adding mock machine guns and cannon, redundant tailplane struts, and removing the rounded wingtips. The Spanish aircraft were powered by British Rolls-Royce Merlin engines, and thus almost all the aircraft used, British and German alike, were Merlin-powered. After the film, one HA-1112 was donated to the German Luftwaffenmuseum der Bundeswehr, and converted to a Messerschmitt Bf 109 G-2 variant, depicting the insignias of German ace Gustav Rödel.


----------



## gekho (Dec 17, 2010)

More pics


----------



## gekho (Dec 17, 2010)

More pics


----------



## gekho (Dec 18, 2010)

The Museum's 2.111E was manufactured as B2-H-155 in 1950, but due to a lack of engines was put into storage. In 1956, it was modified to photographic and map making configuration and fitted with Merlin engines. It was accepted by the Spanish Air Force on December 14, 1956 as B2-I-27, to serve with the Spanish Air Force Cartographic Group. In 1968, it was painted in German colors and used in the film "Battle of Britain". From 1970 to 1972, it was operated by 403 Squadron from Cuatros Vientos, near Madrid, Spain. In November 1972, it was transferred to 406 Squadron at Torrejon, Spain. In January 1974, it was transferred to 46 Group in Ganda, Canary Islands, and active in the Spanish campaign in the Western Sahara. On January 21, 1975, B2-I-27 was returned to the air armaments factory in Seville, officially listed as surplus, and placed into storage. From all available information, it appears that B2-I-27 was the last CASA 2.111 in active service with the Spanish Air Force. The Cavanaugh Flight Museum added B2-I-27 to its collection in 1995. The aircraft is painted in the color scheme of Kampfgeschwader 51 (KG51) "Edelweiss", of the German Luftwaffe of World War II.


----------



## gekho (Dec 18, 2010)

More pics


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 18, 2010)

Nice stuff!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 18, 2010)

Excellent series of pics, thank you. If you don't mind me adding to your posts, here's another survivor, currently under restoration at Duxford, UK. Sorry, I don't have details of serial number or service history.


----------



## gekho (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks for the pic. I hope some day we will see it flying again.


----------



## gekho (Dec 19, 2010)

More pics


----------



## gekho (Dec 20, 2010)

More pics


----------



## gekho (Dec 20, 2010)

More pics


----------



## gekho (Dec 21, 2010)

This particular aircraft was license built by the Spanish company CASA, which made well over 200 CASA 2.111s both during and after the war, powered by either German Jumo engines or, after the war, British Rolls-Royce Merlins. This one has Merlins, but you can see a German built He 111 with Jumo engines on display in the RAF Museum at Hendon. After Spain retired this type in 1965 a large number of them, including this one, were used in the movie "Battle of Britain", and later the Arizona wing of the Commemorative Air Force bought this aircraft, which had previously served as a personal and staff transport for none other than General Franco of Spain. Tragically, this aircraft and its crew of two were lost in July of 2003 when it crashed at Cheyenne, Wyoming after losing the left engine while approaching the airport for a landing.


----------



## gekho (Dec 21, 2010)

This is the second of the two Casa 2111 acquired by the CAF, and acording to my sources, the only remainning Casa still airworthy.


----------



## gekho (Dec 21, 2010)

Formerly B.21-57 (or DB.21-37) of the Spanish AF, this C-2.111 flew from Duxford and Bovingdon during the filming of "Battle of Britain" in 1967/68. Seen here being lifted into the HAM compound on Aviation Way at Southend Airport, after the closure it was dismantled and placed into store, finding its way to North Weald. Said to have been sold in the US but remains stored, now in Norfolk.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 21, 2010)

Nice shots!


----------

